# Ready or Not?



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

So now, for those of you that do food delivery, when your food is not ready at the location that you are assigned to pick the food up from, there's usually a little option on each of the apps that let you mark your orders being not ready. Do you guys use that or do you just chalk up your time to having rushed there for nothing?

So now, the basis for my question is that a million years ago when Postmates was actually it's own entity, you could actually call in and complain that you had to wait for your food and they would give you an extra $0.07 for every 5 minutes that you had to wait. Now since Uber has absorbed postmates, I'm not sure if they still follow that policy. However, I sort of hope that they do when I hit the not ready option at the bottom. I know. It's wishful thinking but I was just wondering if you guys do something like that or if anybody out there had experienced something similar to what I'm talking about


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*Always put the blame on the restaurant for lateness*


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

7 cents for 5 minutes is only 84 cents an HOUR. Not worth making a phone call.

FWIW- there shouldn’t be any need to mark that the food is still being prepared. The apps (with their built in GPS) should automatically know what time you arrive at and leave from the restaurant.

I’ve found that UE appears to pay between $1.50 and $2.50 per hour for extra wait time.

I calculate the extra payment this way. Assume the original delivery notice says it will take 15 minutes and pay $7.50. Your delivery takes 35 minutes and pays $8.25.

So you just worked an extra 20 minutes and made an extra 75 cents for it. That equates to an extra $2.25/hour (75 cents times three 20-minute periods in an hour).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> 7 cents for 5 minutes is only 84 cents an HOUR. Not worth making a phone call.
> 
> FWIW- there shouldn’t be any need to mark that the food is still being prepared. The apps (with their built in GPS) should automatically know what time you arrive at and leave from the restaurant.
> 
> ...


UE pays nothing extra in my market for waiting. They often times flatout lie about the total delivery time in the invoice. The other day a delivery took more than 45 minutes to complete and Uber stated in the invoice that it only took 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I do. And also send a msg to the customer. Not because we get paid - we don’t - but because I’ll not be blamed for delays.

Not getting paid is my main beef with DD and why I essentially stopped driving for them. When I first started, there was a huge mix-up (not my fault) with ChickFilA and a $6 ping ended up taking more than an hour because I was on the phone with DD and they were correcting the mistake. “Keep the customer happy” and all that crap. I was told they’ll add money for my trouble separately and never did. Eff ‘em.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In my market none of them (UE,DD,GH) pay extra for waiting. On order problems 99.9% of the time I will not call support because then you are going to be tied up for a long time. If there is an order problem I'll either just make a substitution decision myself (and tell the customer THEY substituted) or just cancel and move on.


Places that have a history of being late are on my "no fly zone" list avoiding problems in the first place.
On DD and UE unless I know it's worth my time I just cancel and move on. Notifying them the order is late is pointless. If I choose to wait I text the customer that the order is delayed at the restaurant.
On GH if you notify them the order is late a menu comes up where you choose the reason and choose approximately how late the order will be. It then notifies you that if you stay the late delivery won't count against you and they notify the customer the order is delayed. Then you choose either "I'll stay" or "cancel". Again, it comes down to money. If it's worth it I'll stay, if it's not I'll cancel.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In my market none of them (UE,DD,GH) pay extra for waiting. On order problems 99.9% of the time I will not call support because then you are going to be tied up for a long time. If there is an order problem I'll either just make a substitution decision myself (and tell the customer THEY substituted) or just cancel and move on.
> 
> 
> Places that have a history of being late are on my "no fly zone" list avoiding problems in the first place.
> ...


For example. There are two restaurants in my area that are notorious laters. One Indian (actually, all Indian Restos), one Mexican.
If the delivery is $25+ and the miles are right, I will wait the 45 minutes. Otherwise, I just won't accept them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I hit the food not ready button if it is not bagged and waiting for me when I walk in.

As I pull up to the restaurant I send a message to the customer before I even get out of the car: Waiting for restaurant to finish the order.

When I get in my car with the food I text them an estimated arrival time. If there are delays I let them know.

In my opinion and informed customer is a happy customer, and they tend to thank me and tip me more.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

WINGSTOP IS THE WORST
WENDYS
BK 
MIKEYD’s are no go zones 
TACO BELL AND KFC TOO CRAPPY 
PIZZA HUT AND PAPA JOHNS STEAL DRIVERS TIPS..


----------

